# Live feeder snails



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a quantity of live feeder snails (Helix aspersa maxima) available. They are specially bred as food and are pesticide free. Ideal for BTS, PTS, tegus, caimen lizards, etc. 

Pack of 10 medium snails - £5 or;

£30 per kg 

Please pm for details


----------



## kimekebel (Sep 25, 2012)

*Feeder snails*

Do you still have some feeder snails available? My supplier has just advised they don't have any more at the mo and my own land snails just aren't doing the biz if you know what I mean!!!


----------

